# New lens arrived!



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

My new toy arrived today! Got to shoot some shots at football practice this afternoon for my own "practice" getting used to 6 lbs (with camera body) resting on my monopod. Here are some pics (taken with my little canon S40  )









*Comparing my old 70-300mm f/4 to the new 80-200mm f/2.8*


----------



## NSXtoBMW (Jul 24, 2006)

sweet lens!!!!! but for the love of God, PLEASE put the cover on your camera!!!! ( cost me a bundle when I had to have my Canon 5D cleaned )

:thumbup: Have fun with it! what brand and how much???


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What a giant phallus you've got there sir!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice glass Rip.

I know this is a much faster and higher quality lens, but how do you feel about giving up 100mm of focal length?

I'm in a similar situation looking at replacements, so I'm curious...

Alex


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Nice glass Rip.
> 
> I know this is a much faster and higher quality lens, but how do you feel about giving up 100mm of focal length?
> 
> ...


You could use a teleconverter such as this one from http://www.thkphoto.com/products/kenko/slrc-03.htmlKenko. You lose a stop, some autofocus speed and probably some sharpness, but you gain 50% of focal length.

Nice lens Rip (and for goodness' sake put a body cap on that camera).


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm bidding on a TC-14B, passed up 3 already (more than I wanted to pay). When I don't use the telextender, I'm willing to give up some focal length for better pictures, certainly! There is always the crop tool! 

Re:Cap, you mean I shouldn't keep my spare change in that hole when I'm not using the camera? :angel: ( I was switching lenses out, snapped the picture, then put the new lens on, no worries!)


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

You may want to look into the Kenko TC I linked to as you will lose autofocus with the TC14B, and your lens won't work with the TC14E TC (another reason to get the AF-S lens). Autofocus will be slowed with the Kenko TC, but you'll still have it.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> You may want to look into the Kenko TC I linked to as you will lose autofocus with the TC14B, and your lens won't work with the TC14E TC (another reason to get the AF-S lens). Autofocus will be slowed with the Kenko TC, but you'll still have it.


My business partner has the Kenko, I tried it last night and didn't like the results (albeit it *was* the x2 model)
I have a (so far) winning bid on a Sigma XPO 1.4 for something like $30, and I have another outstanding bid on a TC-14b, between the two, I figure one or the other should suffice. I generally don't use autofocus when I'm reaching out that far, I'm much quicker with my hand focusing (shrugs) On that note, one feature I've not explored yet is a "limited focus" switch on the new lens, once you get zoomed out to a certain distance, you can lock it for, say 100mm to infinity, then the auto focus is much faster, but that won't do me any good with the TC-14b. It will autofocus with the Sigma, but the quality is yet to be seen on the Sigma glass :eeps:

In your opinion, which company produces better product: Kenko, Tamron or Sigma?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

The Kenko TCs are from the same folks that sell Tokina lenses, and they seem to get favorable opinions from users in the forums. That was why I mentioned them. From what I've read, 2x TCs are iffy from anyone but the camera manufacturers and even those have significant compromises. I'd stick to a 1.4/1.5x when buying from a 3rd party.

I think the switch you're talking about actually limits the closest distance that the lens will focus to - like 10 meters to infinity versus 2 or 3 meters to infinity. My tele lenses have those switches.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> The Kenko TCs are from the same folks that sell Tokina lenses, and they seem to get favorable opinions from users in the forums. That was why I mentioned them. From what I've read, 2x TCs are iffy from anyone but the camera manufacturers and even those have significant compromises. I'd stick to a 1.4/1.5x when buying from a 3rd party.
> 
> I think the switch you're talking about actually limits the closest distance that the lens will focus to - like 10 meters to infinity versus 2 or 3 meters to infinity. My tele lenses have those switches.


Thanks for the feedback, and yes, that's exactly what the limit switch does. Get to play with it tonight...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

After bidding on 6 different SB-800 Nikon Flash bids over 2 weeks, I finally won a bid for the price I was willing to pay! Picked it up for $255. Saved about $115! (Ritz camera had them for $369) Can't believe how many of those flashes that people paid over $300 for...one thing I've learned about ebay bidding, being patient, and timing is everything!

Now I'm set to shoot the indoor wrestling match set up for November. :thumbup:


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

nice glass! how does it balance on the D70s? :thumbup: 

and where are the sample pics?!?!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Juke said:


> nice glass! how does it balance on the D70s? :thumbup:
> 
> and where are the sample pics?!?!


It weighs 4.5 lbs. alone , so it not a "carry around" lens, I'll use it strictly on my monopod or tripod.(It has its own collar for mounting)

I've only had 30 minutes to play with the camera, no samples yet to speak of...


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

Ripsnort said:


> It weighs 4.5 lbs. alone , so it not a "carry around" lens, I'll use it strictly on my monopod or tripod.(It has its own collar for mounting)
> 
> I've only had 30 minutes to play with the camera, no samples yet to speak of...


think of all the upskirts of cheer leaders and soccer moms you'll be able to capture with that 200m /f.28 !

i'd be interested to see some samples when u have a chance though. i'd love to see what this baby's made of :thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Juke said:


> think of all the upskirts of cheer leaders and soccer moms you'll be able to capture with that 200m /f.28 !


:tsk:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> After bidding on 6 different SB-800 Nikon Flash bids over 2 weeks, I finally won a bid for the price I was willing to pay! Picked it up for $255. Saved about $115! (Ritz camera had them for $369) Can't believe how many of those flashes that people paid over $300 for...one thing I've learned about ebay bidding, being patient, and timing is everything!
> 
> Now I'm set to shoot the indoor wrestling match set up for November. :thumbup:


Only 1? :angel:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Only 1? :angel:


Yes, only 1 

Clean up your camera bag dude!


----------



## NSXtoBMW (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that a Targus bag? I carry mine everywhere. I bought an aluminum hard case for travel at a local camera depot for my L lenses and such. I highly suggest getting one!!! :thumbup: 

Where are those sample pics??? 

Here are a few from a shoot I did last night


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Shooting 2 soccer games and 5 football games this week-end. Should have some pics up Monday. 

If you're talking about my bag, its just a Canon back pack camera bag. Excellent if you're on the go.

Nice pics, did you have a multiple flash set up with that first one?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

NSXtoBMW said:


> Is that a Targus bag? I carry mine everywhere. I bought an aluminum hard case for travel at a local camera depot for my L lenses and such. I highly suggest getting one!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Where are those sample pics???
> 
> Here are a few from a shoot I did last night


Is that your wife? I like those shots a lot more than Rip's football shots. :thumbup:

Oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> Is that your wife? I like those shots a lot more than Rip's football shots. :thumbup:
> 
> Oops, did I say that out loud?


LOL! you bastige!  (Um, his portrait photography could potentially be sports photography after the portrait!  )


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

Ripsnort said:


>


Thats a very nice lens, but why would you leave the lens cap off the D70?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

RPM Photography said:


> Thats a very nice lens, but why would you leave the lens cap off the D70?


THe cap must be removed to switch the lenses.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Ripsnort said:


> THe cap must be removed to switch the lenses.


The picture freaks me out a bit because my Canons have huge sensor dust issues. When I swap or remove lenses, I have the entire routine mapped out in my mind so that the camera body is open for the absolute shortest period of time.

Alex


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

Ripsnort said:


> THe cap must be removed to switch the lenses.












Thanks for the laugh mate. I know. 

Leaving the cap off is going to let a huge ammount of dust settle in the inside the camera, the second you turn it on, the CCD is going to charge and all the dust will be on your sensor. Don't come complaining here when you have spots all over your pictures.


----------



## NSXtoBMW (Jul 24, 2006)

Yup.... Thats my lil lady!!! I mean little too... shes only 4'10" hahahaha!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

RPM Photography said:


> Thanks for the laugh mate. I know.
> 
> Leaving the cap off is going to let a huge ammount of dust settle in the inside the camera, the second you turn it on, the CCD is going to charge and all the dust will be on your sensor. Don't come complaining here when you have spots all over your pictures.


Now who in there right mind would turn on a camera, or leave it on, when swapping out lenses? :dunno: It was exposed, what, 10 secs to take the pic? You guys! :rofl:


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

Ripsnort said:


> Now who in there right mind would turn on a camera, or leave it on, when swapping out lenses? :dunno: It was exposed, what, 10 secs to take the pic? You guys! :rofl:




Where, I ask you, did I say you would be leaving the camera on while changing lenses? That would be a ridiculous idea.

I was saying that dust is going to settle into the cameras body if you leave the cap off, EVEN if its off. Then if you put a lens back on it and turn the camera on, all of the dust will be on the sensor.

And, I don't care if it was two seconds, or 10 seconds, dust will find its way in there, and the longer you leave it off the more dust you will have.


----------

